# Weekend at Randy's Part 2: WILL IT DJENT?



## Groff (Apr 17, 2011)

The moment you've all been waiting for! The long awaited Part 2 of the Weekend At Randy's saga!

Will it Djent?
We find out! In *HD*(high Denjtinition) fuckers!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Randeh lewkin hawt.


----------



## Djent (Apr 17, 2011)

fresh...


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 17, 2011)

Someone should cover Icarus Lives with a cello. Apparently it CAN Djent.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DesertBurst (Apr 17, 2011)

a violin....that djents...


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2011)

Hahaha fuck you Randy!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet fucking jesus the djent vocals.

All is lost.

Y U NO PLAY MINOR SWING WITHOUT FRET BUZZ!?!


----------



## Groff (Apr 17, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Sweet fucking jesus the djent vocals.
> 
> All is lost.



I had no idea how that didn't take me 20 takes from laughing at the absurdity of it


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 17, 2011)

Groff said:


> I had no idea how that didn't take me 20 takes from laughing at the absurdity of it



BAWP BAWP...BAWP BAWP...BAWP BAWP...BAWWWWWAWWP WAWPP.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

djent vocals? mind= blown.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 17, 2011)

That was amazing, Who did you steal the traditional stringed instruments from?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

^Yo-Yo Ma is Randy's roommate.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 17, 2011)

Nostradumbass


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh yes. So it begins. Again.


----------



## Groff (Apr 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That was amazing, Who did you steal the traditional stringed instruments from?



Randy's house has a few interesting instrument surprises.



leandroab said:


> Nostradumbass



*gears of war voice* ALL ABOARD THE QUATRAIN BABY!

It was such an epic weekend.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Groff said:


> Randy's house has a few interesting instrument surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you play the skin flute? I hear he's the proud owner of a massive one. It can Djent too!


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 17, 2011)

So... All I need is BKPs?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 17, 2011)

I lol'd. At least twice.  Looks like a great time djents....


----------



## Groff (Apr 17, 2011)

SpottedBeaver said:


> So... All I need is BKPs?



An Axe-FX doesn't hurt either. Though we totally used a POD. Old school style.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

Groff said:


> An Axe-FX doesn't hurt either. Though we totally used a POD. Old school style.


Archaic djent, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2011)

Django?


----------



## Variant (Apr 17, 2011)

So much rep. needs to be given. Leave it to ss.org'ers with way more time (or is it motivation... yeah, that's it, motivation ) on their hands to turn my 5-minute Pshop into a full blown VALNØTT-grade video. 

 Next installation, wire a BKP into a car horn circuit and djonk at people in traffic!


----------



## Curt (Apr 17, 2011)

Variant said:


> wire a BKP into a car horn circuit and djonk at people in traffic!



Oh my god sig'd!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 17, 2011)

HAHAHA I love how you used old Sunrise. That is the djentiest song I've ver heard.

Also, Minor Swing in the black screen just made me laugh.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Variant said:


> Next installation, wire a BKP into a car horn circuit and djonk at people in traffic!



sig'd


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 17, 2011)

I lost my shit at djent vocals


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 17, 2011)

Variant said:


> a BKP into a car horn circuit and djonk at people in traffic!


 
cant... give...moar...rep!!

edit: I'll search for all your threads and thank them!


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 18, 2011)

So, legato on the bass creates Djent with a bkp?

Send me a bkp, and I'll djent the bagpipes!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2011)

Since I'm an EMG guy, can you run these same tests with a 707?


----------



## Curt (Apr 18, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> sig'd



I'm glad i'm not the only one who found that sig worthy.


----------



## Hallic (Apr 18, 2011)

now my farts djent as well


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 18, 2011)

Next time, Djent a piano


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2011)

Late to the party. Groff's editing was fucking amazing.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 18, 2011)

I lost my shit, at least 4 times. 

Next time, try to djent drums!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 18, 2011)

Randy has a radio voice


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 18, 2011)

But not a radio face


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2011)

Rick said:


> Since I'm an EMG guy, can you run these same tests with a 707?



Clip 1 foo! Actually, I *think* that may be an 81-7, not sure. Wouldn't matter with the rest of the tests, because EMGs sound the same no matter what you put them in. Right? RIGHT?



Variant said:


> So much rep. needs to be given. Leave it to ss.org'ers with way more time (or is it motivation... yeah, that's it, motivation ) on their hands to turn my 5-minute Pshop into a full blown VALNØTT-grade video.
> 
> Next installation, wire a BKP into a car horn circuit and djonk at people in traffic!



You'd be surprised just how quickly the whole thing came together. It started out with us throwing around "yeah, but will it DJENT?!" until we realized my camera took video, and that it needed to be made.  I'm happy to see this get spread around facebook so fast already haha

Also: DJONK DJONK!!


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 18, 2011)

for several seconds i thought a BKP was installed into a fucking violin.
this was at least 10 kinds of win.

DJONK!


----------



## avenger (Apr 18, 2011)

the vilolin part made me cry. great stuff.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 18, 2011)

Randy you give a ridiculous amount of rep per post.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2011)

My favorite was the stand-up bass with Icarus Lives! because it's so slow and methodical.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that one up, guys...


----------



## leandroab (Apr 18, 2011)

All aboard the Djentmobile! DJOOOOOOOONK! 

DJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 18, 2011)

Toontrack just came out with a new Superior pack: 'Calibrated Aftermath kit.' I gotta get me that.


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2011)

Randy said:


> My favorite was the stand-up bass with Icarus Lives! because it's so slow and methodical.



Yeah, for a split second it sounds like the violin is going to be legit because the Tesseract riff syncs with the first hit or so  But the Bass? Nope haha


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2011)

Groff said:


> Clip 1 foo! Actually, I *think* that may be an 81-7, not sure. Wouldn't matter with the rest of the tests, because EMGs sound the same no matter what you put them in. Right? RIGHT?



I meant the bass and vocal tests.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish this refered to the will it djent post i put up in the meme thread but this is so much more awesome


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 18, 2011)

Djonking a car horn is seriously the funniest thing I've ever heard in my fucking life.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 18, 2011)

Djonk if you like Djent


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 18, 2011)

i saw the video...seen the random pictures and memes all over...

and i still dont get it. 

what the hell is djent?!

(dont send barbara strisend to beat me up due to my ignorance :S)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a small amphibious marsupial.


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i saw the video...seen the random pictures and memes all over...
> 
> and i still dont get it.
> 
> ...



It originally was a word to describe a certain guitar tone, but it has evolved into a "Genre", and gets hotly debated which is correct a lot ad nauseam.


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Randy, still have the Djentle Giant humbucker laying around? I think you may need to wire it into your car horn...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 18, 2011)

Is it weird that I actually want to try putting something like a C-Pig into a violin fitted with steel strings?

I don't care, actually.

What kind of violin is that in the video? I've been thinking about getting an NS Wav-5, but that one looks awesome...


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> But not a radio face



Way to handsome to be on radio. Maybe porn?


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 18, 2011)

Vocal part is insanely awesome


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> What kind of violin is that in the video? I've been thinking about getting an NS Wav-5, but that one looks awesome...



It's a "Grand" brand violin my parents bought for my sister off of ebay a few years ago. There was Rondo-style company on there that use to sell them for ~$250 (I think?) back then. We picked that one specifically because we wanted something that LOOKED like an electric violin but wasn't all fucking crazy abstract looking; and that was he only model around at the time that seemed to balance the two within that price range.



caskettheclown said:


> Way to handsome to be on radio. Maybe porn?



You know somebody I can get in *touch* with?


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i saw the video...seen the random pictures and memes all over...
> 
> and i still dont get it.
> 
> ...



Well its the sound a guitar makes when you have some gain and EQ it right. You have to palm mute it hard. Listen to the first part of master of puppets. That might help. Also listen to Periphery and bulb.

A lot of guitar sounds are "Chugga chugga chugga or Djun djun djun"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2011)

Listen to 'Humiliative' by Meshuggah. A lot of the chord word in that is djenty. Very metallic sounding. Kinda like the sound of a metal pipe being hit to someone with hearing problems.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 18, 2011)

That is the most amazing thing I have ever seen in my entire life. I'm getting me some bkps because.. well.. they can create world peace. under Misha.


----------



## Curt (Apr 18, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> Djonking a car horn is seriously the funniest thing I've ever heard in my fucking life.



I agree with this 100%. I had to do the meme. 



Mindcrime1204 said:


> Djonk if you like Djent



Not sure if Djonk...



soliloquy said:


> i saw the video...seen the random pictures and memes all over...
> 
> and i still dont get it.
> 
> ...



Read below, grasshopper.

You shall soon learn the ways of Djent. 



caskettheclown said:


> Well its the sound a guitar makes when you have some gain and EQ it right. You have to palm mute it hard. Listen to the first part of master of puppets. That might help. Also listen to Periphery and bulb.
> 
> A lot of guitar sounds are "Chugga chugga chugga or Djun djun djun"



Fuck Chugga, Fuck Bwow, Fuck Djent, Fuck Djun.

DJONK, MOTHERFUCKER!

Alternative reply: Spoken like a true Djentleman.


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I deserve MVP status for this video. I even sent nude photos to Randy. 



nostealbucket said:


> That is the most amazing thing I have ever seen in my entire life. I'm getting me some bkps because.. well.. they can create world peace. under Misha.









Totally true too. 
Also, Spelling Misha's name right is so mainstream.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 20, 2011)

This has to be about one the most awesometastic things Ive seen today!!


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 21, 2011)

Fucking brilliant!!


----------



## Dan (Apr 21, 2011)

Who is this Mushu Monsoon you speak of? And where can i get his Gents?


----------



## Groff (Apr 22, 2011)

Plug said:


> Who is this Mushu Monsoon you speak of? And where can i get his Gents?


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 22, 2011)

I need vocal lessons from you and of course, a set of BKPs!!!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2011)

I want to spend a weekend at Randy.


----------



## -42- (Apr 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> You know somebody I can get in *touch* with?



I have a friend whose dad is a porn star, his godfather is Ron Jeremy (not even joking on that one). So if you ever want to get _in_ on the business... *wink wink*


----------



## DVRP (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing...that is all


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome vid, but... You seem to be missing:
1 - my beard
2 - my chops
3 - my 8-string

These in this particular order.


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I need vocal lessons from you and of course, a set of BKPs!!!



But do you have a Bear Gnuckle?


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Awesome vid, but... You seem to be missing:
> 1 - my beard
> 2 - my chops
> 3 - my 8-string
> ...



Visit the states and we'll make an addendum!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 23, 2011)

Most likely around winter NAMM now, if all goes as planned. Let's see.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 23, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Most likely around winter NAMM now, if all goes as planned. Let's see.



If you come to the states you must show me your beard growing secrets! I look like grizzly adams with a beard!!!

http://i25.servimg.com/u/f25/13/85/88/92/wheres11.jpg





I guess not!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofos (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Groff (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for keeping troll face


----------



## Groff (May 1, 2011)

Apparently these fellas got a kick out of the video too

Will It Djent?

 Nice to see it spreading somewhat  The whore in me would love to see this get over 1000 (9000?) views


----------

